# hair loss???????



## damara23 (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm noticing that the hair on the bridge of paris' nose is starting to...expose her skin. here are a couple of pics so you can see what I mean.

















She's 4 months, and up to date with all shots.

I do swab her under her eyes & the bridge of her nose with contact solution 2 times a day plus, I wash her face every other day with spa lavish for her tear stains.


Could I be going over board with her maintenance? ****Quick edit*** i think I'm going to stop using the contact solution and just wash her face every other day. It seems like the solution could be eating away at the hair there?*
 
Has the loss of hair in this area happened for anyone else?

Suggestions please!!!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I can definitely see the loss of hair you are talking about. I use Collyrium for Fresh Eyes by Bausch & Lomb daily on all four of mine and have never had a problem.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Yes I DO See that-What Works for one Doesnt always work on anothers. You Know Sometimes i think to much stuff is used on these Babies for the tear stains.*
*Just My Thoughts.*

*I Hope This Clears up and growns back in. I Think You Are right in stoping the contact Solution.*
*You Know It Was Made For Those Who ware contacts.*
*I Just Wonder How It Ended Being used on our pets.*
*Nickee**


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

What kind of contact lens solution are you using? Is it the kind that can go in the eye or cleaning solution for soaking contacts? It should be a product meant to go in the eye.

I too use the Collyrium Fresh Eyes for Ivy, an old and quite safe product that has been around for decades. I am a contact lens wearer and I am allergice to most eye drops for contact lens wearers, and have only found one product that I can use. Your pup might be reacting to something in the brand you are using whereas Collyrium might be fine. And make sure it is a solution that is ok to use in the eyes, not a contact lens soaking solution.

But until the irritation and hair loss is gone, I would just use water and a gentle shampoo - well rinsed - like Spa Lavish or other "sensitive skin" shampoo.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Have you been to the vet? Had them look at it?

This is not normal in a 4 month old puppy. So my first stop would be at the vet. Make sure something else isn't going on causing the hair loss.

Curious to which eyewash you are using. And if you are applying it on that area of her nose?

I know many have used eyewash like Fresh Eyes for years without problem.

But remember that every dog is different, and every puppy is different. Paris may be more sensitive, or maybe the concentration of boric acid is too high for her, and it needs diluted more or used less often. It is also possible to be allergic to boric acid.

Fresh Eyes has boric acid and borax in it. Which isn't always irritating, but can be when used on the skin, especially daily for sensitive pups or people. For me - causes itching and redness.

I know many use this daily for their fluffs...so again, it isn't always the case, and is usually safe.

And if it isn't Fresh Eyes -- then you may consider switching to it if the one you are using has many ingredients.

Hope you figure out what is going on.


----------



## damara23 (Nov 24, 2012)

The brand of contact solution ia Alcon Opti-Free, Pure Moist (multi-purpose disinfecting solution)

I do love her spa lavish and use it every other day to help with the stains.
I'll check into the Collyrium Fresh Eyes...can I use it 2 times a day on her and still wash her face everyother day? Or am I just obsessive??


----------



## damara23 (Nov 24, 2012)

Yeah, I did swab her nose only because her stains reach that area, here's what her stains used to look like before I started with the contact solution and wash...


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Damara,

The Alcon Opti-Free Pure Moist All Purpose Disinfectant shouldn't be used, so I'm glad you stopped it. It has too many ingredients that could be causing problems.

To be honest, until her hair grows back I would just use an unmedicated saline solution and what Ivy's mom suggested - a gentle shampoo diluted with water (or saline) like Spa Lavish.

I wouldn't use the Fresh Eyes on her until her nose is healed, just to be safe.

And to be honest - it is normal for a teething puppy to have tear stains. So I wouldn't worry about getting rid of them until after she is done teething. Grace's stopped after she stopped teething. If she eats something that causes allergies, they start, but then I know to keep that out of her food.

So for now I'd just use a gentle shampoo, maybe a healing oil like Emu oil, let her nose hair grow back....


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

damara23 said:


> The brand of contact solution ia Alcon Opti-Free, Pure Moist (multi-purpose disinfecting solution)
> 
> I do love her spa lavish and use it every other day to help with the stains.
> I'll check into the Collyrium Fresh Eyes...can I use it 2 times a day on her and still wash her face everyother day? Or am I just obsessive??


Oh my gosh, that is the brand I am SOOOOOOO allergic to! Within seconds of putting Opti-Free in my eye, my eyes burn as if I had put lemon juice in them, turn red, water, it's horrible! I can't go near the stuff. Definitely don't use that brand again. It sounds like your baby and I share a sensitivity to Opti-Free.

Once a day would be plenty for the Collyrium. There can be too much of a good thing.


MODIFYING: 

I also just noticed you said it is the "Disinfecting Solution". No, don't use that! That is not meant for going directly into the eye or on the skin and is MUCH harsher than "refreshing" or "rewetting" drops. I'll bet that stuff is your problem; it is meant for overnight soaking of contacts to disinfect them, not to go in the eye. Don't use it again.


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

If it were the eye solution, wouldn't the hair all around the eyes be falling out, too? Is she scratching that area more than anywhere else? Just a thought.


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

yukki said:


> If it were the eye solution, wouldn't the hair all around the eyes be falling out, too? Is she scratching that area more than anywhere else? Just a thought.


The hair is thinner on the bridge of the nose where Malts have a natural part in their hair. It could be more of the solution is getting in contact with the skin there rather than just the hair, and since it is a "flat surface" too, it might stay in contact longer too.


----------



## damara23 (Nov 24, 2012)

I feel bad for even doing this to my baby.

I hope her hair grows back quickly. I do know that her teething is a part of her staining but it was heavy and I wanted to control it as much as possible. I do hope paris stops staining after teething too. 

Right now, her stains are heavy in the corner of her eyes and a streak on her mustache. She hasn't lost hair around her eye area or rubbed her eyes.

Will def stop using that solution and eventually switch to the fresh eyes. I'll continue spa lavish too!

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

The disinfection solution probably has hydrogen peroxide that damages the hair. Chances are her hair broke off, rather than fell out. I would switch to eye *wash* and use something like coconut oil to condition the hair that has been damaged.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

IvysMom said:


> Oh my gosh, that is the brand I am SOOOOOOO allergic to! Within seconds of putting Opti-Free in my eye, my eyes burn as if I had put lemon juice in them, turn red, water, it's horrible! I can't go near the stuff. Definitely don't use that brand again. It sounds like your baby and I share a sensitivity to Opti-Free.
> 
> Once a day would be plenty for the Collyrium. There can be too much of a good thing.
> 
> ...


I agree about the Collyrium- even once a day may suffice! this is safe to get into the eye.

I've used BioTrue Multipurpose disinfecting solution on the hair around the eyes (never IN the eyes). I've seen no hair loss. In general, Multipurpose Disinfecting Solutions (MPDS) are not harsh to the skin or eyes (still shouldn't be placed directly in the eye) but, certainly, one can be sensitive to one of the ingredients.

I don't think she was putting the contact solution IN Paris' eyes- just on the hair/stop. Personally, I would not put human contact lens refreshing or rewetting drops in a dog's eye before consulting a vet. 

I agree with Ivysmom that maybe it's best to just use a little spa lavish and gently clean around the eye. You could even try just keeping the area dry and skip the collyrium until teething is complete. sometimes, less is more! 

I know tear stains are a battle, but give it time  She is adorable no matter what :wub:


----------



## Gabbee (Feb 12, 2013)

My lily also has hair loss in this area. I do not use contact lens solution or bio groom. I am just being careful not to scrub too hard on that area and I am watching it. If I don't see improvement I guess I will take her in


----------



## MagmaPig02 (Jul 9, 2014)

Hi, i'm just trying to do research on the same thing-Navi has like no hair on the top of her nose bridge, just like your pictures showed, and we are using a tear stain removing solution. I'm not sure if that is the cause, but I will look more into it.


----------



## damara23 (Nov 24, 2012)

MagmaPig02 said:


> Hi, i'm just trying to do research on the same thing-Navi has like no hair on the top of her nose bridge, just like your pictures showed, and we are using a tear stain removing solution. I'm not sure if that is the cause, but I will look more into it.



I stopped using solution all together to let Paris' hair grow. Once hair was back, I switched to Collyrium Fresh Eyes, I had no problems. I still use it since the switch and her stains are barely there.


----------

